# dishwasher safe



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I think I've asked this before but I don't think I got a straight answer or maybe I just forgot.

If I soak a nice and sturdy model without a lot of small parts in degreaser for a while to re-do the paint job like the Kazon Torpedo, could I put it in the dishwasher and it can do the scrubbing for me or am I stuck with the toothbrush?

Keep in mind that dishwashers have a variety of pressure and temperature settings.

And what about new, unpainted parts? If you wanted to do the bigger pieces of a models' hull, could you put it in with a load of dishes?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd be worried about the heat and water pressure actually breaking the part.

I wouldn't suggest it personally. I'd do them by hand!

MMM


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Mages........ I would say with your past self doubts of modeling,
I would not put myself in a position to create more problems, by damaging parts or losing them down the drain etc etc


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I would worry about the water temp warping the part, of even worse, the part falling thru and landing on the heater element, ruining the part beyond repair. YIKES!

I would avoid the process, and seek other alternatives.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the idea! Total mad scientist notion: a model kit in the dishwasher! It could be the next peanut butter and chocolate of our times! At worst, it breaks apart or some parts are warped or wobbly. I like the unknown factor! Wish I had a dishwasher so i could do the experiment right now!!! I envy you on this one!

EDIT: To be concerned of is enamel residue on future dishes and silverware.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Model Man said:


> . . . To be concerned of is enamel residue on future dishes and silverware.


"Great dinner, sweetheart. But why does the lasagna taste a bit like . . . um . . . model paint?" :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Try explaining to the repair guy why he pulled Frankenstein's head out of the drain.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well you also dont want to rinse paint remover and paint sludge down the drain either. Is the Kazon torpedo that rare its worth stripping? I'd just buy me a new one.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Advice as to whether or not to go ahead with this plan can be summed up with the thought that if you were to put a model in the dishwasher, then in all probability you would at least be the first person ever to do so. And perhaps the last, come to think of it!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

After it's clean may as well chuck what's left in the clothes dryer...
Mcdee


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Provided the parts are soaked for a time in stripper and given a good scrub before going into the dishwasher no-rinse, my bid is 10 quatloos that the first major blast of water blows all the residue away and the regular dish detergent won't have much cleaning effect after that. My further bet is that the heat does not significantly warp the plastic, provided they are well placed in the hoppers to begin with. 

Whichever kit you choose, it will go willingly to see if one can survive the great beyond: the forefront of raw scientific experience and the knowledge it imbues. 

I don't know about that clothes dryer finish though.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Model Man said:


> I like the idea! Total mad scientist notion: a model kit in the dishwasher! It could be the next peanut butter and chocolate of our times! At worst, it breaks apart or some parts are warped or wobbly. I like the unknown factor! Wish I had a dishwasher so i could do the experiment right now!!! I envy you on this one!
> 
> EDIT: To be concerned of is enamel residue on future dishes and silverware.


Modelman, you crack me up. I want to party with you, dude!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> After it's clean may as well chuck what's left in the clothes dryer...
> Mcdee


I think I just wet myself!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Dude!! Keep it simple!!! Wash rinse by hand !! It takes minutes!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> After it's clean may as well chuck what's left in the clothes dryer...
> Mcdee


CLASSIC!!!

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> After it's clean may as well chuck what's left in the clothes dryer...
> Mcdee


I prefer thowing mine in the oven on the "broil" setting. Drys (melts) superfast AND more energy effecient.:tongue:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So let's say you do try it and it DOES melt the plastic all over the place.

Now you will have a mess or at least have a service bill to pay to have the dried plastic removed from the heating elements or possibly have to replace them.

Now...don'tcha think you should just wash them in the sink and do them by hand?

I'm just sayin' is all....

MMM


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So let's say you do try it and it DOES melt the plastic all over the place.
> 
> Now you will have a mess or at least have a service bill to pay to have the dried plastic removed from the heating elements or possibly have to replace them.
> 
> ...


the most succinct point so far. 'preciate that.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! Being that I'm stuck here in this office for another 15 min. on a beautiful day - this thread made my day and I laughed hard! This was GREAT!:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> So let's say you do try it and it DOES melt the plastic all over the place.


That's all part of the mystery of discovery! New trails are not blazed by the cautious.    

But an open lid, dishwasher safe container would be a prudent safety measure. 

If you're into spoiling the heisenberg uncertainty principle, you could open the door every cycle and see how things are fairing rather than waiting to see if the model is a now a mold of the interior. The styrene shouldn't stick to anything. It may wrap itself around all those little washing dish stand poles...

Just wait til the wife's off one day, try it and then blame the toddler. Just make sure the baby doesn't go with her, because then she'll know which toddler in the home did it right off.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Model Man said:


> That's all part of the mystery of discovery! New trails are not blazed by the cautious.
> 
> If you're into spoiling the heisenberg uncertainty principle, you could open the door every cycle and see how things are fairing...


 
And you could also open the fridge door every hour to see if the light had gone off.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> After it's clean may as well chuck what's left in the clothes dryer...
> Mcdee


Ah ha ha ha ha! I actually did put a built up S'cool Bus model in the clothes dryer when I was about 12! I had forgotten about that until you said that. Actually I was at a friend's house goofin off,and we decided we wanted to see what the dryer would do to it,so we sat it in the empty dryer,closed the door,and turned it on. It made a sound that still makes me laugh to this day. We opened the door,and it was completely diassembled. Good times.:hat:


----------

